# Started the cure today



## colorthumb (Jul 12, 2015)

I used bearcarvers bacon recipe. 1 tbs of tender quick and 1 tbs of brown sugar per lb. I got the pork belly at costco already sliced into these 6 hunks. Was 5.29 lbs total. I'm thinking that with the increased surface area maybe 9 days might be too long.  We shall see.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ch


----------



## twoalpha (Jul 13, 2015)

What was the price per lb? Cure time is based on thickness rather than surface area.

Will be watching.


----------



## colorthumb (Jul 13, 2015)

I forget.  But inthink it was 18 bucks or so. 

Ch


----------

